# fridays in lagos...



## cangrua (Dec 17, 2009)

So who lives in the Algarve and wants to know about a very super restaurante that can cater from tapas to fine dining, has super specials aaaaaand live music on Friday nights...????

In Lagos...

Stay tuned...


----------

